# Vicious Miui Rom Issues And Workarounds



## youneek (Jul 25, 2011)

GPS works fine for me. If yours doesn't then you need to do the GPS fix from the aosp rom fixes.

My network location didn't work but I fixed it by replacing my networklocation.apk with one from a sense rom.

The call settings are still having issues and will force close.

4g and 3g sometimes show as G which is a known issue. 4g does work though when you are actually on it.

Sharing photos and videos appears to force close for a few people including myself.

MMS doesn't work even with 3rd party apps and that is also a known issue.

The NFL app doesn't work.

Anything that doesn't work on AOSP probably doesn't work on MIUI.

Tethering DOES work with the built in app. People have also listed what they did to make theirs work if you search the main miui thread. Mine worked fine out the gate on the 3rd rom release.

Some people are having issues randomly in the MIUI music app.

Hope that covers everything.

All this was done on my phone. Please post your bugs and workarounds here and when I'm at a computer ill post them here. Since some people have a hard time searching or reading through hundreds of pages, ill volunteer and read through every singke post and consolidate the stuff here once per day.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

youneek said:


> I have tested and on my phone USB does not charge the phone, it only charges on AC. You can test yourself with the battery widget. If it says discharging while plugged in, then you also have the same issue which I believe is kernel related.


This works great for me - just FYI. I'm on the first release that had working data - I've not yet updated since.


----------



## youneek (Jul 25, 2011)

Which kernel are you on? Do you have the extended battery? PC or Mac?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

youneek said:


> Which kernel are you on? Do you have the extended battery? PC or Mac?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


Imo, stock (and cheapo ebay "stock" batteries), PC (2 desktops, 1 laptop)


----------



## youneek (Jul 25, 2011)

OK cool, now we need someone to test with the extended battery. Did you use the battery widget?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

youneek said:


> OK cool, now we need someone to test with the extended battery. Did you use the battery widget?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


Not that specific one. I use BattStat


----------



## youneek (Jul 25, 2011)

Battstat doesn't tell you if the battery is discharging. Can you test with the same widget please?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

youneek said:


> Battstat doesn't tell you if the battery is discharging. Can you test with the same widget please?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


Well, charging my battery it went from 12% to 65% is how I tested it. Not sure how I can get it wrong. Plus, it does tell you if you're charging which you can infer that it's not discharging if it's charging.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay, so I installed that specific widget. It too says charging. "Charging USB plugged"


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Youneek. If I find some that you don't have listed, I'll shoot the info to your inbox.


----------



## wyandt (Jul 28, 2011)

NFL is not working. Any one have a work around? Thanks.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

wyandt said:


> NFL is not working. Any one have a work around? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


Read this thread. Short version: Nope.


----------



## wyandt (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. Love the ROM but the NFL needs to work. Plus the data connection is very slow.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

wyandt said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Love the ROM but the NFL needs to work. Plus the data connection is very slow.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


People have more-or-less given up on NFL app in AOSP. It'll be the exact same problem here, most likely.


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have had no issues with USB charging with stock battery.


----------



## youneek (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks! So far I'm the only one but I need someone with an extended battery to test before I remove it. No point in removing it until its verified.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I was able to charge my extended battery via usb cable to my macbook pro yesterday.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I was able to charge my extended battery via usb cable to my macbook pro yesterday.


Same but stock battery. Macbook pro charged it just fine.


----------



## youneek (Jul 25, 2011)

OK, main post has been updated

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Google navigation don't work and I did the network location fix


----------



## b-rockyadigg (Nov 11, 2011)

I live between timezones and can't set time zone I want it let's me shut automatic off then still does it tried a couple time apps by to no avail


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

i finally had my first issue. wifi and mobile both showed connected but no data transfer


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

kidhudi said:


> i finally had my first issue. wifi and mobile both showed connected but no data transfer


Release 3 was the first one i flashed and wifi and mobile hotspot worked right out of the gate. I'm using IMO's 5.0.3 184mhz AOSP kernel OC'd and undervolted.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

villae81 said:


> Google navigation don't work and I did the network location fix


I had this issue with CM7, applied the .apk from a sense rom by packing it in a gapps.zip and have not had the problem since. Release 3 was the first MIUI I flashed and did nothing but wipe data, cache, dalvik and location/nav/gps gets insta lock on me everytime.


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> Release 3 was the first one i flashed and wifi and mobile hotspot worked right out of the gate. I'm using IMO's 5.0.3 184mhz AOSP kernel OC'd and undervolted.


out of the gate it is great after 24 hours is when the problem happened. rebooted and all is great again. now if we only had mms







the stock kernel is IMO's 5.0.4


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

villae81 said:


> Google navigation don't work and I did the network location fix


Works fine for me. Instant lock. Restore sense rom and get a lock, restore nandroid. Worked fine for me


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Works fine for me. Instant lock. Restore sense rom and get a lock, restore nandroid. Worked fine for me


Oh so the network fix won't cut it?


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

villae81 said:


> Oh so the network fix won't cut it?


network fix is just that. It fixes the location bug when getting a lock when using just your network and not gps. It works flawlessly. For those that can't get a gps lock using gps still meet to do the sense restore to get a working gps lock

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## jamezelle (Jun 10, 2011)

anyone having issues where the market craps out downloading apps?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

jamezelle said:


> anyone having issues where the market craps out downloading apps?


Just downloaded an app no prob on the g network. Running imoseyons kernel in mode 1 with mode 8 on the gov
Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Just downloaded an app no prob on the g network. Running imoseyons kernel in mode 1 with mode 8 on the gov
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


G network? Its a bug ur most likely in a 3g/4g area.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

For those wanting more info on the gps and network location issues, look at the bottom of this faq for omfgb:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/476-aospcustom-gingerbreadomfgb-131-nightlies/page__view__findpost__p__8069


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

jamezelle said:


> anyone having issues where the market craps out downloading apps?


Have had no market problems here


----------

